# does your cat like to eat from a plate or out of a bowl?



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other night... does your cat like to eat his/her (canned) food from a plate or out of a bowl?

I feel like canned might be easier to eat from a plate, but I'm not a kitty.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Mine used to eat from a bowl, but then Apple just randomly decided she wasn't going to eat from a bowl anymore. It took me a day or so to figure that out. Then about 2 months or so later Pedro decided he would also like to eat from a plate. Picky little monsters!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Plate only for Gracie too - her nose is too short  to be comfortable with bowls, messes her whiskers up, we learned that while she was still a kitten. We use tempered-glass plates, it adds to the fun that she can see the food through 'em from below while we are fixing her meals ! 

Fran


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

my kitty's use the lil side plates from our dinner set to eat their wet food, the food tend's to get stuck up into the side's of bowl's where they push the food along as they eat & they don't like their lil whisker's touching the edges of bowl's either


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

She'll eat from anything, but she gets a plate because they're easier to clean.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

we use a nice big shallow soup bowl. it's the best of both worlds! we also elevate it and have it tilted toward her so she can lap up all that warm, wonderful broth in front of her. yum! and as she licks the bowl clean, nothing spills over the edges. works for us.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Both of our cats eat off of small plates.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Jacq said:


> She'll eat from anything, but she gets a plate because they're easier to clean.


Oscar is the same. He will eat out of bowl, from a plate, off of my fingers, and, if a smidgen gets on the placemat, he will eat off of that too. Almost no need to even clean the dish when he is done (although I do ):catmilk


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Plate for Joy! She kept shaking her head when we had the food in a bowl and figured it bothered her whiskers. Now she is quite happy. She has two plates, one for her dry food that we leave out for her all the time and one for wet that she gets as a treat once a week (or when she eats something that she really shouldn't and we need to get things to "flow" better lol)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Plate or a bowl? Heck, my girls would eat off a dog, they're little piggies.


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I love that some of your cats will eat off of anything, haha. The cat we had growing up was so picky. Sometimes my mom would give her a little bit of tuna if she'd opened a can for herself, and Callie wouldn't even eat it unless it was broken up into TINY bits.

It seems like plates are more popular. I think that whenever we get a cat (which will hopefully be soon!) I'm going to go to one of those little paint-your-own pottery places and make a little plate for our kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls eat from little Fancy Feast bowls. There were several months when they came free with a case of FF, back when that's all my girls would eat. I have LOTS of them.

They're the perfect size.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My little divas eat from pink painted pottery plates that are in the shape of a cat's head


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, is so tough, he eats off anything too! Heck, I could probably just give him the unopened can and he'd get into it. :smile:


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine eat off of shallow stainless steel bowls.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## jamie.lynne (Feb 2, 2012)

Marie, those Fancy Feast bowls bring back memories of watching TV as a kid! hahaha! and Susan, that plate is so cute / funny  love it!


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine doesn't care as long as it's ceramic, he won't eat from plastic. not sure why. If it's plastic he tips the food out(making a huge mess since he only eats wet food) and plays with the bowl(do they even make plastic plates?).


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I have Cornish Rex.....well, sadly I am about to have only one of them.....anyway, they need so much stimulation that I feed them from two puzzle containers which make them work a bit for their food.

If i am not using one of these, normally they would eat anything from anything.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Stainless steel bowls.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

jamie.lynne said:


> Thanks for all the input! I love that some of your cats will eat off of anything, haha. The cat we had growing up was so picky. Sometimes my mom would give her a little bit of tuna if she'd opened a can for herself, and Callie wouldn't even eat it unless it was broken up into TINY bits.


I put Missy's tuna in the mini-chopper with some water. If I don't all she'll do is lick it.



> It seems like plates are more popular. I think that whenever we get a cat (which will hopefully be soon!) I'm going to go to one of those little paint-your-own pottery places and make a little plate for our kitty!


I was going to post about this. I read the other day that most cats prefer a plate, and some even prefer it raised. The article writer used a book to raise the plate. 

Missy gets a saucer on the floor.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Plate or a bowl? Heck, my girls would eat off a dog, they're little piggies.


Haa! I wish mine would be less fussy; they have never once licked a plate or bowl clean. Once it gets pushed up around the sides, they're done with it. 

I use the run-of-the-mill cat wet food plates, the kind that are either slightly concave or have little rims. One of mine starts in the middle of the plate and once she's pushed all the food off that side of the plate, goes back to the middle and pushes in a different direction. When she's done, there's the clean spot where her plate was, framed with bits of wet food all around the edges. :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When one of my girls was doing that, I would take the dish and push everything back to the middle and she would eat some more.

Not only do my girls lick their dishes clean, they go around to each others' dishes to make sure there's not one tiny speck left.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When I feed pate, I sit with them with a rubber spatula and keep swiping the flattened food towards the center of the plate to form a pile, until they're done. Even the starving strays can't eat the whole portion if I don't do this for them, so passers-by see me brandishing the spatula going from stray to stray. I have bought several of these spatulas.

Oh, and I use plates, except for raw liver, which is my worst household nightmare because it stains everything, so I feed it in shallow soup plates.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> When I feed pate, I sit with them with a rubber spatula and keep swiping the flattened food towards the center of the plate to form a pile, until they're done. Even the starving strays can't eat the whole portion if I don't do this for them, so passers-by see me brandishing the spatula going from stray to stray. I have bought several of these spatulas.


:grin: I can just imagine the looks you get! Oh my gosh, is she beating them with that spatula?? 

I actually do that too. I get the spoon and smush everything towards the middle. Since my kitties don't like chunks in their food and lick off all the liquid, I also mix in a little warm water every time I smush. 

The stray that I feed is smart: when his food is pushed to one side, he walks around the plate and goes at it from that side.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think the neighbors may think that I'm not only feeding in the street but also cooking LOL Next time I should also wear a chef's hat!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy gets his wet food on dessert plates like the one on the left, which I find for $1-$2 each at Ross. The dry food is in a bowl, which Murphy always decorates with his favorite toys.


----------

